# MGAlectric



## diver653 (Sep 20, 2011)

Duncan said:


> Hi MGA
> 
> Voltage,
> - depends on your controller,
> ...


thanks for information. Wife wanted it out of the back yard so after salvage of battery and metal I've nearly returned 3/4 fo the intial 1500.00 I've been reading through all the materials I can on the blog--Cannot find how to advance the brushes nor do I find a layout of what connects to what on the elcetrics. thanks madhatter & Duncan for answers thus far---I'm sure I'll have a few thousand more questions even after reading through the blogs.

MGAlectric


----------

